# Help!! Why does my leopard gecko hiss??



## ricco.macgricco:) (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi, i bought a leopard gecko about 10 days ago. I was told he's about 8 weeks but he's almost 6 inches!! Is that right for his age? His vivarium has everthing he needs, he's fed crickets and mealworms and the temprature is what it should be. For the first 5 days he loved being held, would walk onto my hand and seemed perfectly well and happy. But now as soon as i put my hand anywhere near him he hisses and whips with his tail. He goes straight to the corner of the viv and wont go near me. I've read just to pick him up but i'm worried he'll get stressed and drop his tail, i cant get close enough to him anyway! Any advise?? Please? :help:


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

let him settle in first leave him for a week or two he may just be stressed from the move


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

It`s just a natural defence mechanism - and very, very common in 8 week old leos, especially those that weren`t handled as hatchlings much, and/or those that have been put in new surroundings. It sounds as if for the first 5 days, he was in `exploration mode` and was quite content just taking in all the new sights, sounds and smells - now he`s got to all that, he may have simply reverted back to type (kinda like how some little kids are really good when you take them to see a long lost aunty, they`re great for the first few hours - all shy and polite - yet as soon as they feel comfortable, they start messing, exploring and stamping their feet to get their own way!!!).
It WILL come round with time patience, time and loving care - once it really sinks in that you`re not a threat, and you`re not gonna eat it. Hopefully, it will only be a few weeks before he starts to realise that you =`s good things: food, warmth, exploring and getting out of his rub/viv. Just take your time as you are.
Wouldn`t worry too much about him dropping his tail - it`s pretty much a last resort and they try to only do it as a very last resort and when they feel it`s their only means of escape. As long as you don`t grab him by the tail, and/or chase him around his viv trying to constantly grab him by any body part possible (which obv you weren`t going to do anyway!) then it`s highly unlikely he`ll drop his tail.
It doesn`t do any harm - onc settled in their new home - to help them get used to being handled, by gently scooping him up from underneath. Slide your flat hand under his belly and lift, have confidence and be prepared for him making a dash for it (in other words don`t try to stop him by a grab - just have your other hand ready for a roll motion, and be sat down on a bed or equivalent when you handle him, in case he`s scared enough to make a jump - he`ll soon come around ). Don`t pressure him, pick up on the signs when it`s obv he just wants to be left alone and persevere, slowly but surely - you`ll both be fine.


----------



## ricco.macgricco:) (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for the advise guys  Really helps :thumb:


----------

